# How do I tell the model number to order the correct battery for KTouch?



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

My Touch has died.  I may still order a new paperwhite but before I do, I want to try to resusitate my old Touch.  I don't know which battery to order for it?

How do I identify which Touch I have?  Do I find that info under settings or somewhere else?

All I know is that it is a Touch 3G, ordered when it first came out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I think there was only one version of the Touch . . . .so if you find something listed as 'Touch' that's probably it.  Folks here have had good luck with newpower99.com

On my PW and Voyage there's a place in settings -- menu/settings/menu/device info -- that gives the serial number.


----------



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks!  That's the website I had read about in other posts.  They listed several types of batteries for the Touch.  I looked up the serial number.  It looks like the first 4 letters or numbers match some of the batteries listed.

We shall see what happens.  It is weird how we can get attached to things.  It was a wrench to give up my KKeybd when I moved to the touch and now while I wouldn't mind having an even better screen I don't want to give up the 3G which I would have to do in the replacement because that kind of $ is just not in the cards right now nor is the time until the new ones are released.  I am going through withdrawal symptoms already.


----------

